# Kreg Router Table



## Moshe Kwart (Jan 16, 2020)

I would very much appreciate your comments on the Kreg Bench Top Router Table, PRS 2100. I am just before purchasing the table and am interested in your opinions before I actually purchase.
Thank you.
Mo


----------



## JohnL (Mar 8, 2020)

It's a very well made router table that has many good reviews online from people who have bought it and used it over long periods. It is in the higher price range partly because the frame has been constructed using steel and because it has been built to last.

I would say it's a good choice.


----------

